# What a difference good Air Couplers make



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know, where did you get them at?


----------



## BigDaddyO (Oct 18, 2010)

I got mine from Summit Racing as they were under $5 a piece and I have purchased other stuff from them in the past and always happy with them.

Milton M-Style Air Couplers S-715


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

Is the Milton M-style Air Coupler S-715 for 1/4" chucks, or is there a different number for them ? 
Thanks.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had these on my amazon wish list for quite a while now. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IUEC2O/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2CTMKJWTSXION&coliid=I3NREVGUHN0JF5

They don't look exactly the same but for $20 and 56 reviews stating 5 star average I think they'll be fine


----------



## BigDaddyO (Oct 18, 2010)

> Is the Milton M-style Air Coupler S-715 for 1/4" chucks, or is there a different number for them ?
> Thanks.
> 
> - taoist


Yes these are for 1/4"


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you plug your hose in without having to use a second hand to push the coupling backwards?


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I just replaced my harbor freight with Milton too. I hated the constant leaking. No leaks now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Working in automotive cheap couplers really show themselves after only a few days. They leak, yes, they also blow apart and cannot take the rigorous abuse we put them through during a typical work day. On any given day they get dropped, tossed around, caught in places, crushed etc etc. Milton seems to be about the best in durability in this environment. Using them at home I would admit they take much less abuse and mine have bought dates back to 1995 engraved in the body so while they are more expensive as the reviewer noted they work much better and do not leak.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Oct 18, 2010)

> Can you plug your hose in without having to use a second hand to push the coupling backwards?
> 
> - MT_Stringer


Just tried this and No, you need to use 2 hands to plug them in.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Can you plug your hose in without having to use a second hand to push the coupling backwards?
> 
> - MT_Stringer
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking.


----------

